# Almond milk



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I bought myself some vanilla almond milk and my girl Lilly decided that she needed it. She climbed her fuzzy butt in my glass to gulp it down lol anyone else's ratties like almond milk?


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I was tempted to give my rats some as a treat but I read that almonds are pretty high in fat, so I steered clear! Maybe one day I will give them just a drop, as I always have it in stock in my fridge, be it chocolate almond milk, or another new favorite is unsweetened vanilla almond milk, yum!


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*I always wanted to try almond milk, but I never had the chance. I'm sure I would share it with my little rat if I did have any. Although Rata will knock over an empty cup with a few drops of milk left to drink from. *


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm actually trying to get her to gain a little weight as she's a tad underweight from having her pups, i figured a little fatty milk might help, doesn't hurt that she loves it lol but everything in moderation!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

xxTheRatChampion said:


> *I always wanted to try almond milk, but I never had the chance. I'm sure I would share it with my little rat if I did have any. Although Rata will knock over an empty cup with a few drops of milk left to drink from. *


If you get the chance to try it do it! Its awesome!


----------

